# Inflorescence C. Wendtii "Green"



## juanote (Oct 17, 2009)

Although I have some time off to attend my cryptocorynes culture emerged due to time constraints I have not neglected a lot and the proof is that I found this:










Since I have flowering ayudarais I'd like to check wendtii certainly is a "green" where I can compare the flower?


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

Looks good. What is the grass-like plant thats growing with it?

My C. Wendtii 'Green' hasn't flowered for me yet.


----------



## juanote (Oct 17, 2009)

The grass looks around the crypts is Utricularia graminifolia emerged.


----------

